# $.99 60W led bulbs at Lowes.



## Brian26 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saw these at my local Lowes in the New Haven CT area today. Utiltech 60 watt (9 watt) led bulbs for $.99 cents. I have mostly Crees in the house but picked up 2 to try them out. They are pretty close in light output to the Crees. I still have a few CFL's in as I refuse to replace them with leds untill they burn out.

First time I saw a led bulb for under a dollar. I paid $4 for most of my Cree bulbs awhile back and that was a subsided price through Energize CT our local utility subsided efficiency program. 

Looks like prices are really dropping on these.


----------



## Z33 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow. That's an amazing deal.

Unfortunately it Looks like they get some poor reviews and they are only rated for 5000 hours. Can you confirm ?

http://m.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-2-P...se-E-26-Warm-White-LED-Bulbs/50423206/reviews


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2015)

Same bulb part number in the six pack gets some great reviews. Mostly just complaints about a 99 cent bulb only supposed to last 4.5 years.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_740058-43921-YGA03A41-A19-9W-830_1z10ht5__#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like I'm goin to Lowes Sunday
Found these too...$0.16!?!   http://www.lowes.com/pd_557094-75774-LA450830LED___?productId=50159323&pl=1&Ntt=utilitech+led+lights
http://www.lowes.com/pd_557094-75774-LA450830LED___?productId=50159323&pl=1&Ntt=utilitech+led+lights


----------



## beatlefan (Nov 20, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Looks like I'm goin to Lowes Sunday
> Found these too...$0.16!?!
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_557094-75774-LA450830LED___?productId=50159323&pl=1&Ntt=utilitech+led+lights


That add says $2.48, not $0.16.  Am I missing something?


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 20, 2015)

beatlefan said:


> That add says $2.48, not $0.16.  Am I missing something?


weird, shows up .16 for me at the wooster store...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2015)

The sixteen cent one is a 40W equivalent.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2015)

When you click on any of those links you are going to see the price at whatever they think your local store is.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 21, 2015)

I chuckle at myself when I go to extremes to save money on one thing but freely spend it on something else. Like I easily will spend $20 for 2-3 craft beers which are quickly consumed, and I'm out $20, except for the enjoyment and memory. But I might not spend $20 on a few LED bulbs because I now have CFLs, when if I spent that $20 I would start getting an immediate payback in reduced usage of electricity, and ultimately the LEDs not only will cost me nothing but make me money. Funny self in a funny world we live in.


----------



## Brian26 (Nov 21, 2015)

I am not great at math but at .99 cents and with some of the highest electrical rates in the US here in CT (over .20kwh delivered). It wouldn't take long to pay for itself. Compared to a 60 watt incandescent bulb these only use 9 watts. That's almost 7 times less the power.  Even if it lasted a year it would be well worth the investment. I believe the warranty for these since they are Lowes house brand is to bring the bulb into the store and they will give you a new one.


----------



## isipwater (Nov 21, 2015)

Brian26 said:


> Saw these at my local Lowes in the New Haven CT area today. Utiltech 60 watt (9 watt) led bulbs for $.99 cents. I have mostly Crees in the house but picked up 2 to try them out. They are pretty close in light output to the Crees. I still have a few CFL's in as I refuse to replace them with leds untill they burn out.
> 
> First time I saw a led bulb for under a dollar. I paid $4 for most of my Cree bulbs awhile back and that was a subsided price through Energize CT our local utility subsided efficiency program.
> 
> ...


Yes, in my area, I found a similar deal. It was the Utilitech 40 watts (6.5 watt) led bulbs for $.62
I bought 50 of them at that price and was able to replace most bulbs in my house.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 22, 2015)

So I went to Lowes today...no bulbs. The 40W ones for $0.16 were gone (big surprise) and the 60W $0.99 ones are a BF special. I showed the lighting manager that the price comes up on their website as a current price for the single pack bulbs, he showed me that the SKU was different than the singles that they have in stock. He did tell me they have 2900 of them coming for BF though.
He also mentioned that you get what you pay for with LED bulbs, for the most part anyways. He said the Utilitech bulbs that they stock are rated at 4.5 year lifespan bulbs, but the BF special ones are 2 or 2.5 year bulbs. I asked how they rated the life of them, he said it is based on being turned on once per day, and then is left on for 3 hours. Maybe y'all knew that before, I didn't


----------



## Z33 (Nov 22, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> So I went to Lowes today...no bulbs. The 40W ones for $0.16 were gone (big surprise) and the 60W $0.99 ones are a BF special. I showed the lighting manager that the price comes up on their website as a current price for the single pack bulbs, he showed me that the SKU was different than the singles that they have in stock. He did tell me they have 2900 of them coming for BF though.
> He also mentioned that you get what you pay for with LED bulbs, for the most part anyways. He said the Utilitech bulbs that they stock are rated at 4.5 year lifespan bulbs, but the BF special ones are 2 or 2.5 year bulbs. I asked how they rated the life of them, he said it is based on being turned on once per day, and then is left on for 3 hours. Maybe y'all knew that before, I didn't




Definitely seems like these are built to meet a price point instead of for longevity.


----------

